# soggy woody roast pumpkin seeds?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought some roasted pumpkin seeds the other day. Now..I've had them before. I've made them. They're delicious. but these were like eating soggy wood chips. 

Any idea what went wrong with them? This was from a bake sale and I'd really like to know what might have happened so that I can avoid doing it to my OWN seeds.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I've made roasted pumpkin seeds and never ran into that problem. So I'm guessing they might had been too old an to much moisture in them when bagged up.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm....I hadn't thought about being too old..that makes sense. I can easily see a problem with moisture even to the best of cooks. 
man...they were so bad I had to throw them out. and I NEVER throw food out. This just wasn't FOOD, it was wood!


----------

